# photos



## taha (Aug 15, 2008)

How do i delete photos form my gallery?


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Go to your Gallery click on edit pictures on right had side in the middle and then tick the box under the picture the says delete picture. Delete and save


----------



## taha (Aug 15, 2008)

*Photos*

Thanks for the help...................


----------

